# [Portage] Je me perds dans les dépendances multiples

## gbetous

Arglll... help !

Depuis une belle mise à jour (style plusieurs mois que j'avais meme pas fait un sync), je n'arrive plus à stabiliser portage.

Voici ce que j'ai (entre autre) :

```

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kfile-4.3.3', 'merge')

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.3.3', 'merge')

    x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdialog-4.3.3', 'merge')       

    (and 74 more)                                                                                   

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0', 'nomerge')

```

Si je regarde l'ebuild de kfile par exemple, je ne vois pas pourquoi il refuserait de passer avec un xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.

Une idée ?

Merci !

----------

## gbetous

Personne ?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## guilc

Le problème c'est pas kfile par exemple.

C'est x11-libs/libXxf86vm qui exige au moins x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3, alors que x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2est installé.

Essaye de supprimer x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2, puis de relancer la mise à jour. Les dépendances de la mise à jour devraient réinstaller x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 cette fois

----------

## gbetous

Bin non, je ne pense pas que ce soit ça le problème.

```

coyote ~ # emerge -Cp x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

    selected: 2.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2 n'est pas installé.

D'après ce que je comprends du message d'erreur, c'est kfile qui appelle la version 2.2.2 ("pulled in by")...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

bah ça serait étonnant que kfile demande une version spécifique de xf86vidmodproto:

 *qdepends kfile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kde-base/kfile-4.3.4: >=dev-util/cmake-2.6.2-r1 >=sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 dev-util/pkgconfig >=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0 <x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.0 x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto dev-lang/perl >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 x11-libs/libXext x11-libs/libXt x11-libs/libXxf86vm >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.4[-kdeprefix] >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.4[-kdeprefix] >=kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4
> 
> 

 

Tu remarqueras que xf86vidmodproto figure parmi les dépendances, mais il n'y a pas de numéro de version précisé (et pas de "<=" qui le précède notamment) 

Non je pense plutôt que le problème, si tu es bien en gentoo STABLE, et bien tu as des ebuilds qui réclame la version 2.3 et portage qui veut garder la version stable 2.2.2 pour les autres ebuilds ayant xf86vidmodeproto en dépendance... bref je ne sais pas trop si je suis claire (ben non moi c'est Kazuy'  :Smile: ) en gros essais de masquer  les versions inférieurs à la 2.3 et tu ne devrais plus avoir de soucis ^^ 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo "<x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> 

 

----------

## gbetous

Ok, je vois ce que tu veux dire.

Mais c'est de ma faute, je me suis un peu perdu dans les ~x86. En effet je veux garder une Gentoo stable, mais parfois je prends despaquages en ~x86, je mets les dependances à l'arrache (c'est à dire sans mettre la version explicitement), et du coup je me trimballe un fichier packages.keywords pourri.

Je craque, je vire tout, je tente de reprendre la main sur mon système.

Au menu :

- suppression (avec backup, je rassure) des fichiers mask et keywords

- emerge -auDN system

- emerge -auDN world

- revdep-rebuild

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

arf, ben non, pas pour si peu :\ 

En fait le seul truc c'est que tu masques la version inférieur à la 2.3 de xf86vidmodproto et voilà, problème réglé...

En fait il n'y a pas beaucoup d'ebuilds qui réclament une version supérieur ou égale à la 2.3 de xf86vidmodeproto, tu peux le constater avec

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #equery d xf86vidmodeproto
> 
> 

 

Personnellement je trouve:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.3.901-r1 (>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.99.1)
> 
> x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0 (>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3)
> ...

 

Mais après je suis en full ~

----------

## gbetous

Trop tard !

Je suis assez fier de mon nettoyage... ça faisait bcp trop longtemps que j'avais rien fait (bien 2 ans mon installation), et l'entropie devenait trop grande.   :Cool: 

Je repars sur des bases plus seines   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut

J'ai tjrs eu une gentoo en testing depuis le début et je dois dire que j'ai rarement des problèmes, je pense que tous ceux qui sont en ~ confirmeront ...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Je confirme   :Smile:  .

----------

## nemo13

moi itou   :Razz: 

et je pousse même le vice à le faire sur un HP Z600 tout neuf pour le TAF.

----------

## xaviermiller

Idem.

Les seules instabilités que j'ai eues étaient à cause de CFLAGS ou LDFLAGS un peu trop agressifs (récemment, avec "--as-needed"). Retour à la normale, tout est parfait  :Smile: 

----------

## Tom_

Avoir "--as-needed" en LDFLAGS ne pose pas de problème avec la majorité des applications. Ca fait un moment que je n'ai plus eu de problème avec ce flag! 

C'est sûr que si tu as "--as-needing" forcé direct dans GCC (cf le blog du dev Flameeyes), c'est autre chose!   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Aucune idée. Je viens de tout recompiler sans --as-needed, et tout est hyper stable : avant, ça segfaultait après hibernation, crash du wifi, ...

Maintenant, tout est stable.

----------

